# АККО или Юпитер



## ilya.kishchuk (14 Авг 2018)

Поделитесь мыслями об этих двух инструментах (баянах) в плане звука, качества голосов, удержания строя, проблем с "захлебыванием", механиками и т.д. (об инструментах последних лет)
Проблемным ли будет переход с Юпитера на АККО в плане тактильных ощущений? Имеется ввиду мензура клавиш и "лесенка" гребенок в правой, мензура и угол наклона левой и т.п.


----------



## Labian (14 Авг 2018)

ВЫ серьезно?


----------



## ilya.kishchuk (14 Авг 2018)

А где шутка?


----------



## MikhailOlegovich (14 Авг 2018)

ilya.kishchuk писал:


> Проблемным ли будет переход с Юпитера на АККО в плане тактильных ощущений? Имеется ввиду мензура клавиш и "лесенка" гребенок в правой, мензура и угол наклона левой и т.п.


Странновато конечно!! Но... Проблем никаких не будет при переходе от одного к другому. Проблема в другом. У Акко на баянах голоса плохие и перекрывать придется в скором времени и звук не очень( странные язычки) хотя у аккордеонов данной фирмы все нормально. Странно да! Но это факт. А так проблем нет. Если покупать заводской Акко или Юпитер Баринова или Гусарова выбор в мензуре клавиш и т.п. есть всегда. На сколько я знаю это все не проблема, так как делается под человека лично!


----------



## ilya.kishchuk (14 Авг 2018)

А чем плохи голоса и что значит "придется перекрывать"? Поясните, пожалуйста.


----------



## vev (14 Авг 2018)

*ilya.kishchuk*,

Неплохо было бы узнать, а про какой Юпитер идет речь? Что сравниваем?
По поводу АККО, были проблемы с отламыванием язычков. Насколько я слышал, в последнее время ситуация улучшилась


----------



## ilya.kishchuk (14 Авг 2018)

Юпитер Баринова.


----------



## ze_go (15 Авг 2018)

MikhailOlegovich (14.08.2018, 19:21) писал:


> Если покупать заводской Акко или Юпитер Баринова или Гусарова выбор в мензуре клавиш и т.п. есть всегда. На сколько я знаю это все не проблема, так как делается под человека лично!


расскажите пожалуйста поподробнее о различии мензур клавиш в баянахMikhailOlegovich (14.08.2018, 19:21) писал:


> ( странные язычки)


да, и об этом поподробнее


----------



## jem (16 Авг 2018)

У Баринова цены задраны до небес,тот еще менеджер, АККО в этом вопросе и Гусаров поскромнее. Имею АККО без выборки, 3 года уже, никаких проблем.


----------



## vev (16 Авг 2018)

*jem*,
ну и инструменты у Гусарова мягко говоря поскромнее...


----------



## Jupiter (24 Окт 2018)

vev писал:


> *jem*,
> ну и инструменты у Гусарова мягко говоря поскромнее...Это точно,хотя и деликатно очень... "мягко" -это не то слово... я бы сказал, "нежно говоря поскромнее".А вообще то,сравнивать эти три фабрики совершенно неуместно. Где Баринов а где Гусаров с Акко? Ничего против не имею к Акко: држу с Дмитрием Авралёвым,пытаюсь как то на Западе его хвалить(хотя в этом году во Франкфурте он показал модели 2004 года и 2007 ). Насчёт цен(это господину "jem"): Вы цены то итальянцев знаете на "скромно говоря" их шедевры аналогичные по компоновке стандарту Бариновского Юпитера? Могу сказать - я здесь,а не в Воронеже(кстати,на Акко цены тоже от 600 тысяч рублей...или Вы не в курсе?) Так вот- у Баринова цена просто смехотворная если сравнивать качество звука и механики(ни то ни другое у Итальянцев не лучше- это резюме Патарини(Скандалли и Виньони Джанкарло,у него мастера с Пиджини. ).
> Стандарт у Баринова,с аккордом его и Титлбаха по шаблону Саши Васильева 550 -650 тысяч. У Пиджини 58В,например(это так называемый студенческий баян со всеми наворотами в левой,включая сурдину, 58 выборка в октаву или по желанию в унисон ,64 диапазон правая,четырёхголосие и прочая хренотень для колхозников) стоит официально от 14 тысяч евро или миллион сто тысяч по щадящему курсу. Но по "блатк" продадут и за 800 тысяч...А за эти деньги можно Черновский аккорд иметь в Юпитере...Полётность звука у итальянца - от 6 до 10 метров(Юпитер от 30 до 150 рекорд,Гусевский аккорд), рыхлый бас.В метре от инструмента ещё ничего, в двух уже теряется в 10 не слышно(я частенько в Клингентале,благо рядышком- наслушался Пиджини,Бугари,Скандалли...). Видел я в этом году супер-пупер и у Пиджини и у скандалли.С цельной планкой и всё такое... цена от 32 тысяч евро(Скандалли,но согласен бал сделать и за 26 тысяч) и 40 тысяч у Пиджини... Умножьте это на 75 рубликов...Нравится? По мне они звоково даже Гусарову проигрывают с его корейским аккордом. О Акко вообще молчу,хоть у Акко нет аккорда как такового: кто то у него делает пиколку,кто то серединку кто то фаготик и получается безыменной,безликий аккорд...Как то так... И не вводите в заблуждение народ на сайте - скупой платит дважды... Насчёт мензур и прочего: любой баян,любой фабрики можно выставить(поднять/опустить клавиатуру,то есть сделать мензуру) при наличии хорошего аккорда можно под себя наладить...Другое дело - как при этом клапана будут открываться... если не полностью,то при плохих голосах вообще не будет хорошего звука... динамики не сделать...только под микрофончик... Это вопрос дилетантский,но может про Илью и нужный...


----------



## vev (24 Окт 2018)

Jupiter (24.10.2018, 00:17) писал:


> Насчёт мензур и прочего: любой баян,любой фабрики можно выставить(поднять/опустить клавиатуру,то есть сделать мензуру) при наличии хорошего аккорда можно под себя наладить...Другое дело - как при этом клапана будут открываться... если не полностью,то при плохих голосах вообще не будет хорошего звука... динамики не сделать...только под микрофончик... Это вопрос дилетантский,но может про Илью и нужный...


Прошу прощения, но мензура в данном случае, как мне кажется - расстояние между кнопками/клавишами.  Подъем клапана вещь, безусловно, важная, но вот как ни крути, а лишние 2 мм в ширине клавиши на стандартном аккордеоне тоже ой как заметны. То что легко берется на 18мм, не могу достать на 20-ти...

В остальном - целиком и полностью  Патарини мне лично предлагал не самую роскошную Консерваторию за 26keuro... На мой взгляд она и 10 то не стоила... Ценник астрономический, а вот качество - так себе


----------



## lovech (28 Окт 2018)

У Никита Власова очень достойный Акко,даст фору многим Юпитерам и итальянцам. Интересно кто делал голосовую часть.


----------



## jem (29 Окт 2018)

Даст то даст, только вот зачем? Аккордеон должен звучать как аккордеон. Да, аккордеон у Никиты мощный, но звучит он со стороны как баян Юпитер. Вы слушали, находясь в зале его выступление?Да еще подзвученный микрофонами? Вот то-то и оно...(цельная планка)


----------



## vev (29 Окт 2018)

*jem*,

Не, ну там полный когнитивный диссонанс: глаза закрыты - баян, открыл - ба, аккордеон. Бредятина какая-то...


----------



## jem (30 Окт 2018)

точно...))


----------



## Slawa (30 Окт 2018)

Вот пианистам хорошо! Сел за рояль, сыграл, ушел. Не понравился кому-то  звук -- музыкант не виноват. Он играл старался. Качество рояля -- не его проблема. А вот у баянистов, аккордеонистов, скрипачей, духовиков и гитаристов есть такая проблема как инструмент и его звук. Надо сначала заплатить, а потом ты его только услышишь. Через несколько месяцев порой. Или надо покупать с рук - так хоть поиграть можно на инструменте, послушать его. А новый -- это кот в мешке. Гитаристам вот хорошо -- ходят по магазинам, выбирают. А если заказывают, то конкретному мастеру и уже зная примерно как звучат его гитары. И свои пожелания высказывают: чтоб был такой-то звук или такой-то. Эх, бедные мы несчастные Буратины! Угораздило нас выбрать такой инструмент ))


----------



## vev (31 Окт 2018)

*Slawa*,

Ой, Слава... Все еще хуже: звук меняется со временем... Кот из мешка может вполне превратиться в роскошного тигра, а может и в "шанхайского барса" или "мексиканского тушкана" 

Гитаристам так же плохо. Идти в магазин они могут, но вот то, что в магазинах есть, гитарами не является... 

Да и бедные пианисты не в лучшем положении: ВООБЩЕ НИКАКОГО ВЫБОРА... Ломай уши на том, что есть. 

Короче, нет в мире счастья


----------



## Slawa (31 Окт 2018)

Да уж.. В мире нет идиллии Все вокруг рептилии А нам ни ласт, Ни крыльев не дано  Только я про гитаристов все же не согласен. У них есть какой то выбор. А пианистам вообще не надо инструмент покупать -- они обычно договариваются где можно на Стенвэе поиграть или хоть на чем нибудь приличном. А у нас такой лафы нету. Я бы вот с удовольствием поарендовал  инструменты разные чтоб поиграть. Но нет такого нигде сервиса. И вряд ли когда будет. А вот у гитаристов есть  такая фишка -- брать инструменты у друзей-приятелей или просто знакомых чтоб поиграть на записи альбома или на концерте. Помню как в 90-х годах брал для записи в студии бас-гитару у почти незнакомого чувака. В другой раз у другого человека брал инструмент на концерт. Потом уж своими обзавелся. Все гораздо проще у гитаристов. Аккордеонисту же еще надо с инструментом сживаться. Так сразу и не сыграешь, пока много часов не поиграешь. Все инструменты очень разные.


----------



## avm (31 Окт 2018)

Брать чужой (равно, как и давать) музыкальный инструмент, у профессиональных музыкантов муветон... Приличный барабанщик, даже свои палочки не даст другому в руки)) Это как собаку на прокат, или приличную машину на "покатушки" одолжить.
Понятно, что к "хламу/ширпотребу" это отношение не имеет: в молодости совковская кондовая гитара по походам кочевала - только в путь))


----------



## Slawa (31 Окт 2018)

Баян я бы брать не стал чужой на время. Ломаются они часто. Хрупкие. Сломаешь, потом неудобно будет. Другое дело, если бы в аренду взять. Но этого нет. А бас-гитары я брал очень хорошие в те времена. И электро-гитары люди брали. Потому что они в принципе неубиваемые. Не ломаются вообще. если специально не ломать. Я брал инструменты очень дорогие и качественные. Сам сейчас удивляюсь, почему давали. Просто время было другое и другие люди наверно. И  никакой не муветон, а вполне частое было явление. Так как инструментов хороших на весь наш большой город в то время можно было по пальцам пересчитать. Вот и шли ходоки к владельцам. Просили, очередь занимали. И что самое интересное -- давали совершенно бесплатно! Это, конечно, не о баянах сказано ))


----------



## lovech (1 Ноя 2018)

Ну если бы Никита играл французский шансон,то может стандартный кусковой аккордеон с розливом был бы кстати. Но учитывая сложность произведений(Гридин,Зубрицкий и т.д),где другие задачи в звуке и звукоизвлечении ,Ваши замечания несколько наивны.


----------

